# To celebrate our 700th thread on KKF ... I give you the mandatory forum hot sauce thread !



## Jim (Apr 14, 2011)

Love me some Melindas-


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah Jim, that stuff make my butt hurt!:flame::devilburn:


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 15, 2011)

Aw, man. That just let's you know the stuff is working...


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2011)

Dont forget>


----------



## steeley (Apr 15, 2011)

This what we use down here , but we have so many good places to buy fresh and dried chilies i always make some type of sauce to go with a dish.
made some tonight with roasted poblano , green onion ,garlic and cilantro
and bitter orange and lime .


----------



## mainaman (Apr 15, 2011)

Jim said:


> Dont forget>


 this is good stuff I like it a lot , on the hot scale it is exactly for me.


----------



## CalleNAK (Apr 15, 2011)

I've got me some of this, Blair's 2am. Liquid death. 1/2 teaspoon in some chili does wonders.


----------



## StephanFowler (Apr 15, 2011)

hands down my favorite hot sauce is Scorned Woman






close second is Crystal

for adding into chili and sauces I like endorphin rush


----------



## StephanFowler (Apr 15, 2011)

Jim said:


> Dont forget>


 
I like to take baby portabella caps, fill them with Sriracha and top with cheese (prefer Gruyere, but Mozzarella works too) then grill


----------



## Craig (Apr 15, 2011)

Y'all should really try making some of your own hot sauce. I do an asian-style chili sauce (think that little jar of red chillies in oil you get at every table in a real Chinese restaurant) every couple of years, and I vastly prefer it to anything I've ever purchased.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 15, 2011)

StephanFowler said:


> hands down my favorite hot sauce is Scorned Woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crystal is my personal favorite. Beats all the other Louisiana hot sauces in my opinion. I use it po' boys, jambalaya, gumbo, etc. I tasted almost every single one commercially sold in New Orleans when I was there and I kept going back to it.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 15, 2011)

I used to hate Tapatio, but then I started eating it on breakfast taquitos. The vinegar is just right! Great stuff.

I really like Tabasco, Tapatio, and Sriracha. Just keep that Cajun Chef away.

I'll try that Melinda's stuff!


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Apr 16, 2011)

Mmmm--love me some hot sauce of all kinds: sriracha, Blair's, tapatio, Bronco Bob's etc. I'm starting to get into making my own as well; sambal olek and Harissa are up this weekend!


----------



## CalleNAK (Apr 16, 2011)

This one has quickly become my favorite. It's made with green habaneros and nopales. Even though it's got habaneros it's not too over the top for daily use. Delicious.


----------



## MikeZ (Apr 16, 2011)

My first take at a hot sauce. Its mainly cayenne with a little piquin thai and chipotle thrown in


----------



## steeley (Apr 16, 2011)

Never seen that one nopales and habanero might have to do a batch 
i have nopales in my canyon . I do like the combo of carrots and habanero .
maybe tunas /prickly pear / and habanero 
there is a guy named Dave Dewitt that has books out about chilies .


----------



## steeley (Apr 16, 2011)

here is his site http://www.fiery-foods.com/


----------



## steeley (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.fiery-foods.com/

here is his site and a free mag.cool:


----------



## MikeZ (Apr 18, 2011)

I've had the scorned woman before.. its OKAY.. Blairs origonal death is really one of my favorites..


----------



## deanb (Apr 18, 2011)

You want hot? My favorite is ground red savina habenero. Www.redsavina.com. Next, and it's twice as hot, is Bhut Jolokia. www.firehousepantrystore.com.


----------



## cnochef (Apr 20, 2011)

I use Louisiana Gold hot sauce in my house, I love the wood-aged character that it exhibits. I like to cook with the Vietnamese chili-garlic sauce that comes in jars with the green lid (not Sriracha sauce). Besides that, I make my own vinegar pepper sauce in bottles and habanero jelly preserves.


----------



## chazmtb (Apr 20, 2011)

Jim said:


> Dont forget>


 
That baby's on my top of the list....Every Vietnamese house got these stocked.

My wife's favorite is 100% pain...Ouch.


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 20, 2011)

mhlee said:


> Crystal is my personal favorite. Beats all the other Louisiana hot sauces in my opinion. I use it po' boys, jambalaya, gumbo, etc. I tasted almost every single one commercially sold in New Orleans when I was there and I kept going back to it.


 
Agreed


----------



## SmokinTiger (Apr 21, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> Agreed



Another Crystal fan here even though I have 10 or 15 others in the cabinet.


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2011)

Tripped on these and could not resist.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 30, 2011)

Just recently got some of that Melinda's stuff. I'm on a nutritional detox, so my diet is pretty boring--this stuff has no heavily processed ingredients and tastes very interesting! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Lefty (May 31, 2011)

You guys should try Portuguese Piri-Piri Frango sauce. 
I make my own (in-laws family recipe, with a few tweaks) with a bit more kick, but it is AMAZING stuff. It's literally at every restaurant in Portugal, and for good reason!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 31, 2011)

Lefty said:


> You guys should try Portuguese Piri-Piri Frango sauce.
> I make my own (in-laws family recipe, with a few tweaks) with a bit more kick, but it is AMAZING stuff. It's literally at every restaurant in Portugal, and for good reason!


 
OK, we're waiting for the recipe... :hungry:

Rick


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Just recently got some of that Melinda's stuff. I'm on a nutritional detox, so my diet is pretty boring--this stuff has no heavily processed ingredients and tastes very interesting! Thanks for the recommendation!


 
Glad to hear you like it, which one did you get?



Lefty said:


> You guys should try Portuguese Piri-Piri Frango sauce.
> I make my own (in-laws family recipe, with a few tweaks) with a bit more kick, but it is AMAZING stuff. It's literally at every restaurant in Portugal, and for good reason!


 
is it a secret or are you going to share the formula?:hungry:


----------



## Lefty (May 31, 2011)

Well, it's kind of done by feel. I guess I can give you a rough recipe... Haha
*These are all approximate*
1-1.5 Tbsps of Sriracha 
Half a sweet onion (fine dice)
6 cloves of garlic (minced)
1 Tbsp of olive oil
1 Tsp of balsamic vinegar
S and P (big pinch) and another half pinch of sea salt
1 bottle of Pilsner (some use white wine, but I don't like it as much)

Take the whole thing and blend it until it's a fine, somewhat pulpy consistency.
It works AMAZINGLY on rotisserie chicken, but I use it on ribs, burgers, even as a condiment. The stuff is great!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, I'll make some today!


----------



## Lefty (May 31, 2011)

Cool, let me know what you think.
The best part is you get to do some fun knife work!


----------

